
Learn one subject after another or all in parallel (like at an university)? - poushkar
There are a lot of things I want to learn. 
It&#x27;s really hard to prioritize them and even if I do - a lot is left to undefined time to the future.<p>What I&#x27;ve realized is that at an university we used to learn everything in parallel, in small steps.<p>What if I apply this approach in my self learning too?<p>Would it be too slow for fast changing fields (ML, Big Data for instance)?<p>I am gonna give it a try anyways, just wondering if someone else here has similar experience.
======
bstanfield
Are you studying full-time or part-time? The difference between you and a
student (I imagine) is that you have 8 hours of the day blocked off

